# Multi-Service Discount Tivo on another network



## tex52 (Feb 17, 2006)

I would like to get another Tivo under the Multiservice discount, set it up at my home to connect over the internet, then take it to a friends house and use it. i would connect it over the Internet to recieve updates. Will this work or do they have something built in to keep you from it?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think Tivo Cares about that. The only restriction I am AWARE of is that the main tivo on the account must contact the mother ship at least every 6 months.
My dad has a Series 1 that won't work over his vonage line. He takes it to the neighbor's twice a year to get it to dial in.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

It's against the service terms:


TiVo Multi-Service Discount Agreement said:


> 2. General Eligibility.
> ...
> B. Same TiVo Service Address. All TiVo DVRs eligible for the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT must be located and calling in from the same TiVo service (or TiVo Plus service) address as the Qualifying Subscription.


If the question is, can you ignore this and get the discount anyway, seems like that is a service theft question. I would guess they could track this easily and deny you the discount.

Here's some previous discussion, including a response from TiVoOpsMgr.


----------



## tex52 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I am not going to be "dialing" in. I will be connected over the Internet. I guess the real question is do they verify the connection coming from the same public IP?


----------



## labmonkey (Jan 27, 2006)

No, i do not think they would be able to do that. If you have cable internet, you likely do not have a static ip address. I dynamic ip address can and does change periodically. They would not be able to verify anything because of most people ip addresses randomly changing.


----------

